# A visit to senic Camden, Maine



## Raven (May 30, 2014)

Several years ago we visited Camden, Maine.  The scenery is beautiful and
it is a unique town.  Check out the shops, and the streets remind me of days gone by.


http://www.camdenmaineexperience.com/


----------



## LindaV (May 30, 2014)

I have two children who live in Maine. I've visited there three times. Every place my daughter took me was beautiful. One of my favorites was Booth Bay.


----------



## Raven (May 30, 2014)

Hi Linda,  Thanks for your reply.  Yes there are many beautiful coastal places in Maine.
I would love to take a trip there again.


----------



## LindaV (May 30, 2014)

I love it there and would like to move there because 2 of my kids are there and the 3rd would go with me. But the cost of living is really high so it's not likely to happen.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry Raven but I couldn't resist posting this of Camden Town/Camden Market in London, U.K.

http://www.milesfaster.co.uk/gallery/camden-market/

You can click on the photos to make them bigger.


----------



## Raven (Jun 1, 2014)

Bee, Thank you so much for the wonderful pictures of the Camden Market.
 I have never been to London and they were very interesting and educational for me. 
The markets there certainly drawn large crowds of shoppers.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the old covered bridges in Maine, and the NE US in general.   Would take trips there in the fall when the leaves were changing colors.


----------

